# Shipping From India to UK



## MrsKM (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello there, 

My husband recently started working in India, I am not out there at the moment but if his 6 month contract is extended into a long term thing I most certainly will be going to join him. 

My question - He has seen a beautiful piece of furniture (coffee table) in New Delhi that he would like to send back to his parents in the UK. Is this possible? and how would he go about doing this? 

We are a bit clueless as we are only in our 20's and this is the first time he has worked / lived abroad and we have never sent items to and from a different country before. 

Thank you,

Katie x


----------

